# i need help with switching giac stage3 programs



## staysixsixsixkid (Jan 25, 2006)

For some reason no matter how many ti/mes I try to connect my [email protected] to my ecu through the giac flashloader it won't connect even when vagcom connects with no problem. Whether I try to change the boost or switch to my race program it refuses to connect. has anyone had the same problem or would know any way to fix it.


----------

